# Word - Locking a background image



## choy (May 18, 2006)

I am trying to make an editable letterhead with a watermark I can type over.
I figured out how to make it a background image; however, when I paste text into the document, the background image gets pushed down the page.
Is there a way to lock it in place?

Also, the letterhead has 2 different pages. Would it be possible to have the background for page 2 automatically be applied to each additional page created in the document? Or should I just make a multi-page doc for my coworkers to easily fill in?


----------



## BlazingGeek (Mar 3, 2007)

After clicking on the image click the Text Wrapping button on the picture tool bar. Select *Behind Text*. This should allow you to type in front of any picture.
Hope this Helps.


----------

